# Smackin' the Greenies!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Today I finally had a nice duck shoot! It's been a slow year. Not many birds around but found some on a slough next to one of the only cut cornfields in my area. Wind, rain, some snow, frozen feet in the waders...LOVE IT! Can't believe I couldn't get one of my slacker friends to go with me. Lightweights! Hope to squeeze another day or two in at that spot before they are all gone! Here's my lone hunting companion Bridget with a limit of Greenheads and couple of bonus Roosters!








By the way...Mallards do decoy in water! :eyeroll: [/img]


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice. In the picture it just looks cold!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's my Abby girl at the same slough on Sunday. A little bit nicer day. Shot some nice Green Wingers that day!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Way to go Rick! Gotta love those green wings. Were they good enough to mount yet? I remember that one you did for comp a few years back that really turned out nice.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Those do look pretty nice! I was up there a few weeks ago and got into a couple flocks with some nice drakes.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Matt Jones said:


> Way to go Rick! Gotta love those green wings. Were they good enough to mount yet? I remember that one you did for comp a few years back that really turned out nice.


Hey Jonsey...What are you doing this weekend? We could hunt that cornfield...hint hint.

Green Wingers were nice, but I've gotten to be pretty fussy on my birds. Didn't have the solid silver side pockets...Which I've never seen a North Dakota Green Winger have...So, I'll stick to the Cali birds!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I was going to work Saturday but I might have to reconsider. :beer:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I was going to say, were you talking to me? :beer:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

nice job rick :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

i had a flock of about 15 greenwingers come zipping by last weekend and i saw 1 very mature drake! they swung back 4 times but each time only the hens showed up :x


----------



## rex (Dec 8, 2007)

Saw an absolute ton of green wings tonight near Pierre, SD. Had mallards near by, but took a limit of green wings to beat the storm.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Nice hunt Rick. I'd have gone with if I was still up there and as long as I didn't lose a transmission again!


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

awesome hunt rex! im very jealous.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Those are some nice birds there, nicely done! :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Drake Jake said:


> awesome hunt rex! im very jealous.


X2


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice, looks like it was a good shoot


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice pics Rick. The greenwingers are VERY close to being taxidermy material.


----------

